
How OkCupid prevents break-ins despite buggy code - rtm
http://www.okws.org/doku.php
======
SwellJoe
OKCupid is pretty cool...but I can't imagine writing web apps in C++. It just
seems pointless and kinda stupid. Performance of machines is so good these
days...even the slowest web frameworks in high level languages (RoR and
Zope/Plone come to mind) are plenty fast enough for almost every requirement.

I'm sure the guys writing it right now can do fine with the language (and it
appears they've created a reasonable DSL on top of C++), but hiring competent
developers to take over or help move the product forward faster will be
difficult. And, of course, there's a lot of benefit to choosing languages that
are already in wide use for the general task you're working on. When I want to
add email capabilities to my Perl or Ruby web apps, I go to CPAN or the gems
library to find a good email library. In C++, I'm not convinced I'd be able to
add interesting email capabilities (receiving, parsing, sending, etc.) in an
afternoon...but I'm sure I could in Perl. But maybe I'm just too limited when
working in C++.

------
rms
I like OK Cupid because of the word play in their name, just like the OK
Computer album.

